# My cat goes "wild" when I make sniffing noises



## bkb2005 (Sep 10, 2008)

My cat, whenever I make sniffing noises or breathe fast (hyperventilate) my cat either makes a very short burst of a mix of meow and growl, or it chatters is mouth, or its eyes dilate and become very excited like it wants to play or jump on something. Othertimes it will react by just meowing.

Has anyone else seen this? I'm not concerned about it being bad. Its pretty hilarious I can drag a contraption that I have which is a toy mouse connected to a piece of long rubber and it sees it then goes into hunting position, then I make sniffing noises and it charges.

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The sound you are making is either alarming your cat or putting her on "high alert" because the noise indicates impending danger. Only one of my cats makes exagerated sniffing noises and it is because he cannot smell at all.


----------



## bkb2005 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that stressful for the cat? Should I stop ?

She seems to like it... shes a pretty energetic cat always crouched down low around corners waiting for me occasionally poking her head around the corner like wanting to play


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If the sniffing noise is scaring your kitty, yes, that would be stressful. If the sniffing noises makes her crouch down and want to "hunt" and "play" with you, then I think for you and her, it is a signal for Play Time!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She probably can't figure out whether you want to play or if you have swine flu! ig


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Eb-de-eb-de-s-s-s-swine flu!


----------

